# Ariens 24 SHO or Platinum or Deluxe



## bniez (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello,

I have been shopping for a new snow blower to replace my ST824 and I have been looking at the following models:

Platinum 24 SHO
Platinum 24 (leftover last year’s model)
Deluxe 24

I looked at a new Deluxe 24 yesterday and it had the bigger tires and remote deflector like the Platinum models. I was wondering if the 254 CC engine on the Deluxe is sufficient or if I will be shooting myself for not getting one of the Platinums with the 291 CC or 304 CC engines?

I could add hand warmers to the Deluxe and save $200 - $400 or I can get the leftover Platinum for a couple of hundred dollars less than the SHO.

Any suggestions on which model to go with?

I live in Central NY and we get hit pretty hard with snow, but my 8 hp compact ST824 has worked fine for many years.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms.. get the show one.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

No matter which one you get, you will see a huge improvement over your ST824. 

My father has a ST1136 and we ran my deluxe 30 side by side last winter. I was moving more snow and pitching it farther then his. Granted he was chewing up and additional 6" more width than me.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Would you consider a Ariens SUPER Deluxe 28 921036 342cc Two-Stage Snow Blower? On EBAY and other vendors Goes for around $1350.


----------



## bniez (Sep 9, 2014)

A 28 would be nice, but it is too big. A 24 is the max width that will allow me to pull it out of our garage without having to back one of the cars out.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

bniez said:


> I looked at a new Deluxe 24 yesterday and it had the bigger tires and remote deflector like the Platinum models. I was wondering if the 254 CC engine on the Deluxe is sufficient or if I will be shooting myself for not getting one of the Platinums with the 291 CC or 304 CC engines?


Welcome aboard!

I had a 2014 with the 254cc engine, but on a 28" wide bucket. We get some substantial (typically wet) snow falls and the engine felt a bit stressed at times when traversing the heavy stuff. However, I was always impressed how far the Ariens could throw snow. Maybe the 254cc would be 'just right' on a 24" machine. I was not aware they did an SHO version.

Good luck, and happy shopping.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bniez


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

bniez,
What did you choose? I'm looking at the Deluxe 24 vs the Platinum 24 SHO. A friend of mine purchased the Compact 24 two years ago and wishes it had a bit more umph! I don't mind hand warmers and the improved chute direction control on the Platinum, but I'm more interested in the 'power'! I read somewhere that the new 24 SHO has the Generation III engine, which too may be a plus (on top of the extra power). I could go 28", but think 24" is fine (what I'm used to and smaller storage footprint plus easier to move around ... I don't have a ton of sq ft to plow).


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

I would get the SHO. Nothing wrong with a bigger motor for the wet heavy snows. Price point is not much different.

Unless you get a screaming deal on last years model.


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

What exactly changed from last year to this year? I was looking at the Platinum 24 as well, then all of a sudden they are called SHO, I think the engine is slightly bigger? 294 vs 301 or something, might just be a typo or something, either way I am likely getting one as an upgrade from my 624e.


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

My reading has found this on the 2014/15 Platinum 24 & 30 SHO:

- The SHO - Super High Output is a different configuration of the belts & driving the impeller.

- Someone said the Generation III (vs II on last year's model) engine is on the SHO models. I believe on the 24" it goes from 291cc (last year's model) to 306cc (new model).

Those are at least 2 changes.


----------



## bniez (Sep 9, 2014)

I decided to go with the SHO. I bought it from Outdoor Power in Clay, NY. http://www.outdoorpoweronline.com/ They were great to deal with. For anyone interested in an Ariens Deluxe or Compact, they are running a special offering a free heated hand grip kit.

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

great choice!


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

so do we know for sure that the SHO model isn't just a bigger motor, but does offer a faster impeller setup and improved throwing performance? It would be handy for sure. I'm dying for a review, but we would have to say goodbye to nice weather. 

To heck with it...show me a review of that badboy


----------



## 2500ltz (Dec 9, 2014)

I went and looked at a Plantinum 24 SHO in a local store, very nice machine. Was ready to purchase and then a realized the tires stuck out wider than the auger housing meaning half the tires tires would be in fresh snow since they aren't fully contained in the clearing path. Did the store set up the machine incorrectly or is this true of all of Platinum 24's? Any idea if its a problem in deeper snow since?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It might be the wheels are in a travel position and not pinned to the axle so it's easier to roll around. It doesn't make sense they would actually be sticking out.

Yo, G95 if you are going to start a thread about Ariens snow blowers it should go in the Ariens section because then you'd be getting the opinions of Ariens owners and not just the "General Snowblower Discussion" folk.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum 2500ltz


----------



## 2500ltz (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Kiss4aFrog!

That would make more sense regarding the wheels, i was in a rush but should have clarified that at the dealer.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

2500ltz said:


> I went and looked at a Plantinum 24 SHO in a local store, very nice machine. Was ready to purchase and then a realized the tires stuck out wider than the auger housing meaning half the tires tires would be in fresh snow since they aren't fully contained in the clearing path. Did the store set up the machine incorrectly or is this true of all of Platinum 24's? Any idea if its a problem in deeper snow since?


I don't see a problem with it,the machine on the left is a Plantinum 24 SHO  and Welcome to the forum


----------



## 2500ltz (Dec 9, 2014)

Vmaxed, thanks for the pic and confirmation! Looks like i'll go with the 24 SHO for my dad's xmas gift.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Great present. That should put a smile on his face.


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks like the wheels are close, I send to have a compact 24 and the wheels were in a fair bit, the newer models have larger tires and with the wheels in the travel position they would likely be at the edge or just over, if they were over in the drive position than that wouldn't make a lot of sense, I used to have one wheel engaged and the other not, made it easier to turn, may want to take a closer look at the machine to be sure


----------



## bniez (Sep 9, 2014)

The wheels on mine do not stick out beyond the auger housing. This machine works awesome!


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

bniez said:


> The wheels on mine do not stick out beyond the auger housing. This machine works awesome!


I don't know where you live soooo... did you test it in snow yet


----------



## bniez (Sep 9, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> I don't know where you live soooo... did you test it in snow yet


I've used it twice and love it. It seems to be very powerful. It cleared about 3" - 5" of heavy, wet snow today with ease. The heated grips are nice.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

That's good to know it's very powerful


----------

